# Post your Windows XP Desktop!



## jdcrispe95

Using Windows XP x64 SP2


----------



## tehmaggot

Just reinstalled about 2 hours ago







Blocked that product ID thing just in case somebody can do something with it (have no idea if that's the case).


----------



## We Gone

XP still rocks....

Rig 1










Rig 2


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehmaggot;11684826*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just reinstalled about 2 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blocked that product ID thing just in case somebody can do something with it (have no idea if that's the case).


They are the kind of specs that XP deserves, I am very glad to see such a system running such a nice operating system. Well done, Also Thank you


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone;11684871*
> XP still rocks....
> 
> Rig 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rig 2


Nice desktops, I see your a corvette man? I am to


----------



## FiX

Note, Vmware glitch, Im not running 4ghz.


----------



## letsgetiton

Here's a few old pics I have using XP with W7 addons. Check out the Mac looking (Nexus) dock and liquid blue folder tree made with a Icon program for XP. This had my Phenom II 720 unlocked core to a Deneb B20.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *letsgetiton;11686222*
> Here's a old pic I have using XP. This had my Phenom II 720 unlocked core to a Deneb B20.










The last 2 pics are Windows 7?.


----------



## philhalo66

first gaming rig i ever built








my current sig before i got my 4870


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;11686373*
> first gaming rig i ever built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my current sig before i got my 4870


Very nice! I love pentium 4's.
I bet all them games had quite the effect on your HDD read/write performance?
Thank you for posting pics.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Fastest XP install I have EVER done.....wow!

I'm actually at 3.7GHz though, and the VM is only using 2 of my cores.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;11686736*
> Fastest XP install I have EVER done.....wow!
> 
> I'm actually at 3.7GHz though, and the VM is only using 2 of my cores.


Very nice!








Thank you for not taking the mick and ALT + Printscreening the VM so I could see the aero border.
That guy who posted his Windows 7 pictures is a total jerk.









Edit:- Sort out security centre letting you know that you dont have a AV lol, also IE6 <3 I remember the good old days when I didnt have enough HDD space free to install IE7


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;11686755*
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for not taking the mick and ALT + Printscreening the VM so I could see the aero border.
> That guy who posted his Windows 7 pictures is a total jerk.


If I'm going to be forced to use XP, it's going to use my whole screen. I get too confused with 2 operating systems on my screen at once







.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

jdcrispe95 just for you. Powered on my 5-year old work laptop for this! Still 100% viable as a network analysis tool despite running a decade-old OS.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA;11687067*
> jdcrispe95 just for you.


Ahh, Another beautiful XP Desktop, not so sure on the VMWare wallpaper though. :S
Still, Thank you


----------



## cb.mitch1

View attachment 186117

Keeping a basic, really nothing special


----------



## Ding Chavez

Windows XP 32-bit for classic games like Falcon 4.0 Allied Force.


----------

